# dog ears



## kaelansnakes (Mar 27, 2009)

what are your thoughts on having ears pinned back or cut what ever they do on dogs? if you had the chance would you have it done or do you think it is cruel?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I dont have a dog, but if i did...
No i woudl its cruel in my opinion, unless its for somesort of medical reason, no never.


----------



## kaelansnakes (Mar 27, 2009)

EXAMPLE


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

No, if i felt the need to surgically change a breed i just wouldnt get it in the first place. Plus i have yet to see a dog that looks better with anything cut off (apart from maybe their dangly bits. lol!)


----------



## kaelansnakes (Mar 27, 2009)

daikenkai said:


> No, if i felt the need to surgically change a breed i just wouldnt get it in the first place. Plus i have yet to see a dog that looks better with anything cut off (apart from maybe their dangly bits. lol!)


lol i think every 1 wouldnt mind that


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

dont agree with it, and the countries that still havent banned it - SHOULD.

If you want a breed with pricked ears, get a breed with pricked ears. 

Boxers, Dane's, Dobes etc look much better with a natural ear IMO too.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

royal_girly said:


> dont agree with it, and the countries that still havent banned it - SHOULD.
> 
> If you want a breed with pricked ears, get a breed with pricked ears.
> 
> Boxers, Dane's, Dobes etc look much better with a natural ear IMO too.


Yup! I think Danes look particularly stupid with cropped ears. Their ears are far too big to be sticking up. Takes the charm away fromt he breed too. 
Why put a dog through pain for yourself? Strange...


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

one of our female boerboels has her ears cropped, she was imported from south africa and we had no idea she had them done until we got her as the boerboel isnt usually a breed that has them done. we were very annoyed we have got used to them but they look so much better with normal ears


----------



## kaelansnakes (Mar 27, 2009)

the dog whisperer has his pitbulls ears done


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

As far as i know theyre all rescues. Either way, i wouldnt care who has their dogs ears cropped, its still not nice. Ive seen a lot of imported dogs with cropped ears over here, yes theyre amazing examples of the breed, and i dont hate their owners or anything like that, but i think theyd look better uncut.


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

no not ever i find it looks so strange i have many friends that have the breeds that get cut and docked etc and not a single one has had an uneccesary proceedure there is a docked tail but that was for medical reasons i couldnt imagine a great dane without ears as my friends dane has lovely ears and would look strange without them


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

Cesar's Daddy (oldie red pit) has got cropped ears but he got him at 4 months old from the rapper 'Redman' - he probably would have already been cropped by then. 

Would there be any medical reasoning at all behind a dog having its ears cropped.. i can't think of any. 

Surgical alteration of a breed such as cropping which is purely cosmetic (as opposed to docking which i suppose served some original purpose - dependant on your views of course) surely goes against the grain of the whole point of showing... surely a 'perfect' specimin of a breed would be left and shown as nature intended?? ... tis insane.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

royal_girly said:


> Cesar's Daddy (oldie red pit) has got cropped ears but he got him at 4 months old from the rapper 'Redman' - he probably would have already been cropped by then.
> 
> Would there be any medical reasoning at all behind a dog having its ears cropped.. i can't think of any.
> 
> Surgical alteration of a breed such as cropping which is purely cosmetic (as opposed to docking which i suppose served some original purpose - dependant on your views of course) surely goes against the grain of the whole point of showing... surely a 'perfect' specimin of a breed would be left and shown as nature intended?? ... tis insane.


Exactly, whats the point in even having breed standards? Especially ones that specify the dog must go through pain to meet it? 
Although fair play, things are changing in this country thank god.


----------



## Mishski (Jan 24, 2009)

royal_girly said:


> Surgical alteration of a breed such as cropping which is purely cosmetic (as opposed to docking which i suppose served some original purpose - dependant on your views of course) surely goes against the grain of the whole point of showing... surely a 'perfect' specimin of a breed would be left and shown as nature intended?? ... tis insane.


I agree.

I personally believe that if a dog was supposed to have clipped ears or a docked tail, it would have been born that way. It's totally unnecessary and cruel in my opinion. Unless it's for a medical reason as people have already stated - otherwise it should be avoided. 


: victory:

Mica


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

royal_girly said:


> Would there be any medical reasoning at all behind a dog having its ears cropped.. i can't think of any.


Possibly one.White cats have an increased risk of developing cancer of the ears.Could it not be the same for a white dog or a white thin haired eared dog ?. 

White cat with cropped ears(Medical reason).


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Ive had all white dogs and none of them have had sunburn...although dogs dont sunbathe like cats do i suppose. 
Tail docking...well ive seen a lot of dogs need tails docked for one reason or another, never seen one need its ears cut.


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

now which looks the nicer dog...

http://caninecoalition.com/img/Boxer--0.jpg

I know which i prefer! - given its banned in the UK thankfully our UK dogs are safe from this, why can't people just leave the hell alone. :whip:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Thats the first time ive seen a boxer with its ears cropped...thats bloody awful looking!


----------



## Mishski (Jan 24, 2009)

royal_girly said:


> now which looks the nicer dog...
> 
> http://caninecoalition.com/img/Boxer--0.jpg
> 
> I know which i prefer! - given its banned in the UK thankfully our UK dogs are safe from this, why can't people just leave the hell alone. :whip:


I really don't understand how anyone can think that looks good.

Mica


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I bet that if people went round saying how much cuter and friendlier these dogs looked with their ears cut off, the w*nkers that do it wouldn't bother any more. There are several unimpressive reasons given for cropping ears (preventing something else getting a hold of them being one, whether it's another dog in a fight or a burglar with a guard dog), but the real truth is that some people think it makes their dogs look scarier, and therefore them look harder. They don't seem to see they just look like animal abusing morons (or maybe that's the look they're aiming for, nice chaps that they are). :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

on some dogs i do quite like the look but i couldn't do it to mine; i like playing with ears. the dogs love it but it pisses girlfriends off no end.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

I like havign my earlobes rubbed...im afraid im strange....


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

I go on a US dog forum - some hot debates there on this subject and docking I can tell you.


----------



## laura88 (Jun 20, 2009)

I think that dog should not have bits chopped off unless of medical reasons and of course have there bits done as most dogs do but i was watching a programme on animal planet where a pit bull had had his ears chopped by his owner no pain relife or anything which undoubtably would have hurt like hell the ears got all infected and the dog had to have what was left of his ears removed completely i dont think it makes the dog look better it seems to me they think dogs are fashion statements rather than pets


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I think it's a vile practice, there's no need for it. :censor:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

daikenkai said:


> Thats the first time ive seen a boxer with its ears cropped...thats bloody awful looking!


I saw the film homeward bound 2 as a kid and there was a boxer with its ears cropped, it scared the living daylights outta me!! I cried everytime i saw it it was that scary looking. 



Meko said:


> on some dogs i do quite like the look but i couldn't do it to mine; i like playing with ears. the dogs love it but it pisses girlfriends off no end.


Can i come over and have my ears played with? lol. My OH won't touch mine. I gotta make do with a back rub!


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

Nope Nope Nope....

Ear cropping, Tail Docking, Cat Declawing, De barking are all wrong on so many levels.

why anyone would want to cause their pet unecessary pain is totally beyond me


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Nope, I love big floppy velvet ears. Like my (uncropped and totally gorgeous) dane Blu.


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

Kerriebaby said:


> why anyone would want to cause their pet unecessary pain is totally beyond me


and given that cropping is a proper surgery too.. to a puppy, why would anyone put their dog into an operation at such a young age for cosmetic reasons. :bash: 

Was reading last night about a vet who advertised on his practice's website that he is willing to crop pups ears "but only in the proper breed crop style - we will not perform a 'fight crop' (which is the really small, no ear left style common on pits) as we do not condone this cropping style or any form of dog fighting... double standards me thinks. 

(the 'fight crop' means no ear left for the opponent to hang on to and is commonly used on fighting pits) 

awww Blu looks lovely in his floppy ears LisaLQ :flrt:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Says a lot for the stupidity of the human race - we took wild canids with naturally erect ears, bred them have long and floppy ears, then decided we didn't like it so we chop them off :bash:

With regard to the white dogs getting sunburnt ears post - I would think they would be more likely to get sunburnt ears when the scarred edge of the ear is sticking up towards the sun.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

daikenkai said:


> I like havign my earlobes rubbed...im afraid im strange....


Or Ferengi :lol2:.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

royal_girly said:


> Was reading last night about a vet who advertised on his practice's website that he is willing to crop pups ears "but only in the proper breed crop style - we will not perform a 'fight crop' (which is the really small, no ear left style common on pits) as we do not condone this cropping style or any form of dog fighting... double standards me thinks.
> 
> (the 'fight crop' means no ear left for the opponent to hang on to and is commonly used on fighting pits)
> 
> awww Blu looks lovely in his floppy ears LisaLQ :flrt:


Although a Pet/Show/working dog has no reason to be cropped and docked.As they no longer do the jobs they use to do or rather the way they use to do them.Onless you involed in illegal acts.

That a bit double dutch ?.Coz that's the style of the breed ?.If it's not going to have the fighting breed crop then there no point in cropping as any other crop style is not the style of a fighting breed.How can they give a fighting breed a nother breed crop style ? is not to the standeds if it's crop is not it's own.

In terms of ID'ing pet fighting breed from working fighting breed in most cases.Would it be wise for US guvernment'etc to ban cropping all other.Coz gang members'etc that don't care about laws anyway will most likly keep cropping pitbull,APBT's,Amstaff's'etc that are involed in crime.And pet pitbull's,APBT's,Amstaff's keep there ears.I know it won't be 100% workible but likly a little esayer on telling a working pit breed from a pet pit breed.


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

gazz said:


> In terms of ID'ing pet fighting breed from working fighting breed in most cases.Would it be wise for US guvernment'etc to ban cropping all other.Coz gang members'etc that don't care about laws anyway will most likly keep cropping pitbull,APBT's,Amstaff's'etc that are involed in crime.And pet pitbull's,APBT's,Amstaff's keep there ears.I know it won't be 100% workible but likly a little esayer on telling a working pit breed from a pet pit breed.


Not a bad idea actually it'd be pretty noticable if you had a fighter either it'd be illegally cropped or its ears would have been ripped to shreds more often than not..


----------

